# Outdoor table



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have a nice outdoor table that I made several years ago. I have been sanding and applying new spar varnish yearly due to what the pic shows. Does anyone have a suggestion for a better finish. I'm thinking a tung oil or linseed oil. I'm just tired of the flaking and don't mind having to re apply oil every couple months. It gets full on sun from 10 am onward.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concrete


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> Concrete


I already did concrete counters in the kitchen. https://goo.gl/photos/A7frUZR5ybBFiTUs5


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Concrete
> ...


Nice!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Well then, the porch table should be a snap!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Well then, the porch table should be a snap!


I have a couple bags of counter top mix left for a bar I plan on making to complement the Weber kettle. Currently working on placement and overall design.


----------

